# Bath substitute?



## luke4275 (May 23, 2011)

I'll be bringing my pup to the vet for a wellness visit tomorrow and always like when my pets are clean and smell clean when at the vet. But, today I gave my pup frontline plus and he has a bit of a doggy smell and can use a bath. We are supposed to wait 48 hours after applying frontline plus before bathing. Is there a product I can use to make him appear clean and fresh? or a remedy at home? thanks


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

They do sell wipes that you could rub him down with for a cursory clean.


----------



## Anastasia (Oct 7, 2011)

I spray Jack with Old Spice. No one uses it anymore so it isn't recognized and people make a big deal over how great he smells.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

find out why your dog has an odor (offensive). i think
diet and grooming really helps with an odor.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Anastasia said:


> I spray Jack with Old Spice. No one uses it anymore so it isn't recognized and people make a big deal over how great he smells.


 
I don't think that's a good idea, do you know how sensitive dog's sense of smell is?


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

i would wait the 48hrs and then wash him.

he's a dog, as long as he's not rolling in poop the vet can deal with it.
i'm sure he's smelled way worse.

*edit*
i wouldn't even use any wipes either.
i'm not risking wiping off the meds that i put on him, just for a vets happy smelling time.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I like to use Baby wipes on our dogs when they need a bath but we have no time or it's too cold.
I figure if it's okay on a baby's butt, it ought to be okay on a dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I tried several sprays but the only one that actually worked was this one:
Amazon.com: Natures Miracle No Rinse Shampoo: Pet Supplies

Works great on rainy days, does not smell like candy or doctor's office, and I never have had to give Hans an actual bath.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

With the frontlin I wouldn't do any of the above..........he's a DAWG....its ok.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Frontline is way too expensive to have to worry about washing it off, so I wouldn't do anything for at least several days. Earthbath has shampoos that don't wash off topical flea products: Pints :: earthbath® - totally natural pet care

They also have deodorizing spritzes with skin and coat conditioners, as well as groomiing wipes and foams. 



> ....earthbath products are totally natural, non toxic, paraben free, phthalate free, and phosphate free. Our products are made in the USA with human-grade ingredients and pure essential oils, with none of the artificial colors and fragrances present in some other brands.


----------



## MacyGSD (Dec 22, 2011)

msvette2u said:


> I like to use Baby wipes on our dogs when they need a bath but we have no time or it's too cold.
> I figure if it's okay on a baby's butt, it ought to be okay on a dog.


I use the same thing! Especially after she swims in the creek


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

My two just went in for the health certs as we are traveling to the US. I didn't really think about it earlier in the day and we went swimming at the lake.

Honestly, they had mud falling off them and when I apologized for not planning a cleaner outing before their check-up, she told me never to apologize and what mattered more was that the run was fun for them.

Don't worry about a little *normal* doggy smell, you guys will be fine!


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I agree with the baby wipes if you're really set on doing something


----------

